# Got a letter from Excellus--coverage has ended!!!!



## Marie5656 (Nov 18, 2019)

*It came on Saturday, so I could not address it until today. Went to our local Excellus drop in help center.  When it was my turn, I showed the guy the letter. He looked at it and just shook his head. OH NO, I thought.  

Turns out I was the second person today who had come in with the letter. And it was only 10AM. So here is the story, back in February, when I turned 65 and my Medicare kicked in, my out of pocket payments ended. I switched to the Medicare/Excellus coverage which comes out of my SS check.  

All the letter was sating, 10 months later was that my original coverage ended.  I do not owe money, and I am still covered.  What a heart attack.He admitted it was some sort of glitch at their end, and casually wondered out loud how many people got them.*


----------



## Judycat (Nov 18, 2019)

At least you weren't declared dead.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 18, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> It came on Saturday, so I could not address it until today.



That's a shame it came on the weekend, so you had to wait, and think about it over a longer time, Marie!

I'm glad it was a false alarm.  There's so much paperwork that is done in similar ways to what you described, with untrue info and misleading letters sent out to people, it seems.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 18, 2019)

*I feel bad for the folks at Excellus, who knows how many people came knocking today to figure it out.*


----------

